# European VIN decoding



## Derpman (Dec 22, 2017)

Is there anyplace where i can decode the VIN of a European Tempest?

Currently doing an off-frame restomod on a pressumed 68 Tempest custom (4 door coupe).
However, i cannot decode the VIN number anywhere online so i was hoping someone here could help me.

The data plate reads like this:

General Motors Continental Antwerp

Make: PONTIAC Model: Tempest Custom 23539-HX
chassisnr.: 23539HX101099 Release: 8-3060-7 Paint: 232
Year: PVA: GVW: Trim:213

I can't read the year, PVA(?) and GVW.

My dad has this car for over 35 years now, and as far as we know its a 68 tempest custom wich came with a 6 cillinder engine.

Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## GTOJUNIOR (Aug 7, 2011)

Welcome to the board.
Interesting car. Is it a Chevy or Pontiac engine?

Here is a link that has some good info, that may help.
Camaro Foreign Assembly Plants


----------



## Pinion head (Jan 3, 2015)

The H after the 23539 (bodystyle) denotes 1968


----------



## Derpman (Dec 22, 2017)

Thanks for the info!
Seems like it is indeed a 68.
The car was bought with a L6 Pontiac engine, wich was replaced with a Chevy 283 within a few years.
Currently restomodding it, the 283 engine block cracked.
Now there's a 2005 lm4 from a Chevy Silverado in the engine bay.
Biggest thing to do right now are to rechrome both bumpers, since new chrome ones are hard to find.
After that it's time for paint and put it back together!


----------



## GTOJUNIOR (Aug 7, 2011)

Interesting, I would venture a guess that it would have been an OHC 6.
Are there OHC 6 badges on the rockers? That's the way they came in the US version.
Looking for paint codes, best I could come up with was 232 was a blue, but that's a guess at best.








Anyhow best of luck with your project.


----------

